# How to start photography business in California? Can you help me with sources?



## venusindicom (May 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I am currently thinking about starting a photography business (event photography & portraits). I want to know about the licenses and legel terms that I have to take care.

Please don't worry about my experience about photography and all as I will not do the photography, I am planning to hire. I have 10 yrs experience in running photography business in INDIA so I know the business model but not the rules and regulations here in California.

Any help in this regards is much appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.

I am a newbie to this forum and don't know where to post. Please forgive me if I have posted in a wrong place or my content is not up to the standards. 

Thank you.


----------



## Trever1t (May 4, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what part of California are you thinking of setting up shop? I suspect that a web-forum isn't going to be your best source of legal information.


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2012)

venusindicom said:


> Can you help me with sources?


Starting a business in California - Bing


----------



## raider (May 5, 2012)

ok, reveal yourself - ubiquitous and nepharious poster


----------



## KmH (May 5, 2012)

Say what?


----------



## Overread (May 5, 2012)

I'd suggest contacting the government business department. I'm quite certain that they'll have a starting businesses section which should be able to guide you through the initial process of starting a business as well as pointing out legalities you need to be aware of.

After that you might also wish to take separate legal advice from a lawyer - chances are you'll need one anyway to help with sorting out contracts and other legal matters as well as having references for lawyers should you encounter any legal problems as you run your business.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 6, 2012)

You start with your local City Hall and request information from them.  Most likely, you'll need a fictitious name statement through your county recorder.  Once that's done, you need to publish it through the local newspaper.  Once you have that, then you can file for a business license through the city.  You may also need a home occupancy permit if the office is based out of your home and has out of the norm equipment.  In my city, you don't have to wait for the publication to be done.  They can issue you a license as long as you have the record of your fictitious name statement.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 6, 2012)

Every bookstore in CA sells a large notebook style workbook on exactly that - How to start a business in California


----------



## venusindicom (May 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot to everyone for the answers. I am from. Bay Area


----------

